# Informal awesome vape breakfast gathering



## Silver

Hi all

Yesterday, there was an informal gathering of some dedicated vapers over breakfast in Woodmead.




Not a great photo but the light was challenging

Some say it was a semi Admin/Mod meeting (with 5 out of the 6 of us being Admins/Mods)
Some say it was the Hellenic breakfast of Woodmead - thanks to Paulie and Yiannaki 

But actually, it was just a super duper breakfast with a few hours of intense laughter.

Interestingly and certainly not planned in any way, what do you know - we all happened to be Reonauts!
So we assembled our devices for a little group shot
Not so little after all - *13 Reos in total* - including one Woodvil

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not fair! Major FOMO! Next breakfast meeting in Durbs!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Not fair! Major FOMO! Next breakfast meeting in Durbs!


 
Sorry Rob
- at least you were partially present in the form of your special Woodvil - which I can confirm is being well looked after
- stunning device and so nice to hold

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Spot the Retard Reo.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Spot the Retard Reo.


 
Bwhahahaha.. whose is the retard REO?


----------



## Silver

So funny @TylerD

Lets see if anyone who wasn't there can spot the retard


----------



## Paulie

Yes @Rob Fisher we missed you there! Im glad to report that the Reos work perfectly in 30 degrees heat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Bwhahahaha.. whose is the retard REO?


One I'm getting circumcised that I gave to Alex. Just the shell.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Super breakfast meet!

You guys are a crazy bunch! 

PS @Rob Fisher I'll give you a clue  it's got an bronze atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Look at all those bad boys...

... And I do mean the REO's


----------



## Marzuq

lekker meet guys. good pics too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

@Silver is that a halo over your head?


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> @Silver is that a halo over your head?


 
LOL - @Riaz
- yes it is - I think I am the angel of the bunch 
But they all corrupted me - so now the halo is gone.


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> LOL - @Riaz
> - yes it is - I think I am the angel of the bunch
> But they all corrupted me - so now the halo is gone.


HAHA

so who is who in the pic?


----------



## Silver

Lol

Ok, from left to right

- the boss of all things relating to discipline and the bearer of the world's most infectious laugh. 
- the boss of international research 
- some guy with a halo
- a new moderator with enthusiasm, passion and diplomacy
- from zero to vaping veteran in 5.9 seconds - 
- a vaping expert from the beginning, coil master and likes Reo Minis

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Lol
> 
> Ok, from left to right
> 
> - the boss of all things relating to discipline and the bearer of the world's most infectious laugh.
> - the boss of international research
> - some guy with a halo
> - a new moderator with enthusiasm, passion and diplomacy
> - from zero to vaping veteran in 5.9 seconds -
> - a vaping expert from the beginning, coil master and likes Reo Minis


i can prolly guess 3 of the 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

@devdev @Alex @Silver @Yiannaki @paulph201 @TylerD 

from left to right

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Not fair! Major FOMO! Next breakfast meeting in Durbs!


 
Agree, not fair! And after Durbs....Koringberg!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Andre and @Rob Fisher 
I can just imagine a week long vaping breakfast roadshow across the country.
7 days, 7 breakfasts, lots of batteries and lots of juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz

awesome pics guys, thanks for sharing with us

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Another awesome informal vape breakfast gathering this morning - again in Woodmead

It happened to be another Reoville get together - but there were a few non-Reo devices too 

Great fun, great laughs - good times!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Another awesome informal vape breakfast gathering this morning - again in Woodmead
> 
> It happened to be another Reoville get together - but there were a few non-Reo devices too
> 
> Great fun, great laughs - good times!
> 
> View attachment 12555


You boys having loads of fun that side lekker man 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not fair... FOMO!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

One positive is that Goose is alive and hasn't died!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> Not fair... FOMO!


Agreed!! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DoubleD

Lekker man


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> One positive is that Goose is alive and hasn't died!



Indeed @Rob Fisher 
The Goose man is alive and well - and in top form
He apologises for his temporary absence - but he has been travelling extensively for work 
I said to him we all miss him and want him back real soon
He will be back...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> One positive is that Goose is alive and hasn't died!



Oh the goose is so alive, thanks to the beautiful "gander"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Oh the goose is so alive, thanks to the beautiful "gander"
> 
> View attachment 12560


And that is my arm greeting everyone. I locked my wife and daughter in the house, so I had to run.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> And that is my arm greeting everyone. I locked my wife and daughter in the house, so I had to run.



Glad you're still alive to tell

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Oh the goose is so alive, thanks to the beautiful "gander"
> 
> View attachment 12560



And now I realise where the Goose (@devdev) has been and what he has been doing! Everything now makes sense!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

Any Reonaut wanting to move to Koringberg? I have a big plot here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

I can just imagine a Reonaut breakfast in Koringberg
It would be epic!
One day we have to do that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Road trip lets do it ! Btw how far is it from Jhb?


----------



## Andre

paulph201 said:


> Road trip lets do it ! Btw how far is it from Jhb?


Around 1400 kms only.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lol - I like your idea @paulph201 

I say we do an ECIGSSA roadtrip - we hire a large air-conditioned bus - and visit all the major centres - with a vape meet in each.
*Bringing the vape to the people!*

Koringberg is about an hour outside Cape Town

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Lol


Andre said:


> Around 1400 kms only.


 darn thats further than cpt think we will need the jet lol


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Koringberg is about an hour outside Cape Town


And shall be your last major centre vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Vape bus
Party bus!

The ECIGSSA luxury bus

Coming soon to a centre near you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

How long do you think it would take to do 

Durban
East London
Port Elizabeth
Cape Town
Bloemfontein (on the way back)
and finally end up back in JHB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Brilliant idea @Silver, but we will need a trailer behind the bus for enough e-juice .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Lol - I like your idea @paulph201
> 
> I say we do an ECIGSSA roadtrip - we hire a large air-conditioned bus - and visit all the major centres - with a vape meet in each.
> *Bringing the vape to the people!*
> 
> Koringberg is about an hour outside Cape Town


Hey, you guys are planning to start up here by me, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Looks like it was a superb meet-up! Wish I was there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> Brilliant idea @Silver, but we will need a trailer behind the bus for enough e-juice .



Indeed @johan - a trailer for juice and batteries. And lots of drinks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Looks like it was a superb meet-up! Wish I was there.



You were missed @Yiannaki 
Next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Hey, you guys are planning to start up here by me, right?



Depends on the numbers in Tzaneen for a vape meet 
Maybe a Kruger Park stop to cater for that whole area?
Wildlife and vaping should make for a great combination

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> Looks like it was a superb meet-up! Wish I was there.



You were missed! i was the only greek there explaining some new juice import tactics lol fun times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Depends on the numbers in Tzaneen for a vape meet
> Maybe a Kruger Park stop to cater for that whole area?
> Wildlife and vaping should make for a great combination


We've got a really nice lodge in Phalaborwa, would be perfect for a meet, but vapers around here are going to be very hard to find. There are a few but not enough to justify an official vape meet.


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> We've got a really nice lodge in Phalaborwa, would be perfect for a meet, but vapers around here are going to be very hard to find. There are a few but not enough to justify an official vape meet.



Well then - you will probably need to take some time off and join us on the roadtrip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> You were missed! i was the only greek there explaining some new juice import tactics lol fun times


I hope someone took minutes so I can view these tactics 

PS I vote @Silver for our Ecigssa road trip champion!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lol, thanks @Yiannaki 

I tell you what @paulph201 needs to be commended for all the tactics he was coming up with to get around this strike.
We are talking major stuff here.
When those juices arrive @paulph201 - I will buy an 18mg bottle just to celebrate their arrival 

As for the roadtrip - the more I think of it - the more I like it.
A week or two of vaping madness

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

The roadtrip was @paulph201 's idea - so he needs to be on the organising committee and be in charge of entertainment and juice supplies


----------



## johan

I will arrange entertainment for the trip; "hop-on-hop-off"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

And we could tow this behind the bus to charge batteries on the move?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I know everyone is joking but this could be actually a great idea! We could take off 2-3 weeks and tour the country promoting e-cigs and saving lives!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

If the group is small, we can take this van:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> If the group is small, we can take this van:
> 
> View attachment 12586



I'm with Johan here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

I think its a great idea! I was just saying the other day that i wanted to attend the DBN and CPT meets next.


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Lol - I like your idea @paulph201
> 
> I say we do an ECIGSSA roadtrip - we hire a large air-conditioned bus - and visit all the major centres - with a vape meet in each.
> *Bringing the vape to the people!*
> 
> Koringberg is about an hour outside Cape Town

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> I know everyone is joking but this could be actually a great idea! We could take off 2-3 weeks and tour the country promoting e-cigs and saving lives!
> View attachment 12585


I also think it's an absolutely awesome idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Stroodlepuff said:


> I also think it's an absolutely awesome idea



Get the regional radio stations on board

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


> Get the regional radio stations on board


Nah, they can get their own bus 

Great idea though, would be nice to get them involved.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev

Lol! @johan, @Rob Fisher, @Silver, @paulph201, @TylerD, @MurderDoll, @thekeeperza 

You guys make me lol! Hahahaha, good times and great to see you all

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## MurderDoll

devdev said:


> Lol! @johan, @Rob Fisher, @Silver, @paulph201, @TylerD, @MurderDoll, @thekeeperza
> 
> You guys make me lol! Hahahaha, good times and great to see you all


Good to see you again bud! 
Congrats with the happy relationship again! You definitely have a keeper there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Lol! @johan, @Rob Fisher, @Silver, @paulph201, @TylerD, @MurderDoll, @thekeeperza
> 
> You guys make me lol! Hahahaha, good times and great to see you all



It's the GOOSE! We missed you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

the last really good road trip i did was 14500kms and it was epic ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

devdev said:


> Lol! @johan, @Rob Fisher, @Silver, @paulph201, @TylerD, @MurderDoll, @thekeeperza
> 
> You guys make me lol! Hahahaha, good times and great to see you all




GOOSE is back!!!
Yay!


----------



## Andre

Rowan Francis said:


> the last really good road trip i did was 14500kms and it was epic ...


Do tell....


----------



## Rowan Francis

Andre said:


> Do tell....


Lusaka
livingstone Zambia
Bulawayo
Johannesburg
steelport
johannesburg 
newcastle
peitermaritzburg
grahamstown
ado park
port elizabeth
grahamstown
howick
grey town
johannesburg
zeerust
gaborone
johannesburg
queenstown
johannesburg
francistown
bulawayo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

My goodness @Rowan Francis - i assume that was for work
How long did that take?


----------



## Rowan Francis

started that on the 1st of december and arrived home on the evening of 25th december at midnight as it took 12 hrs to cross the borders to get home as there were large queues ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Another great breakfast !




Man of the moment - @paulph201. Paulie this is a classic photo and your drip cap says it all!

Although it was predominantly a REO gathering as seen by the colourful REO assortment, there were some Vapor Flasks and a few other devices present. 

Making some great waves and clouds was Paulie's Sigelei 100w mod and his CLT dripper. Man that thing has great flavour. I even tried it at 80 Watts on his 0.2 ohm coil and I now am starting to understand how those guys in the cloud blowing videos do it. Ha ha. Lots of fun. 

Thanks to @Alex for helping out and for the dielectric grease! 

And to @MurderDoll who was also joined by his wife and awesome baby. Greg you are a lucky man!

And then my Greek multi-Coloured REO friend @Yiannaki. Your Odins are pumping and it's always great to see you. 

Loads of fun and lots of laughter. Good times.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Thanks for the awesome informal meet guys. Was great seeing everyone and catching up with chats and great laughs. 

Big thanks to @Alex for helping me out with sorting my batteries out and the advice! 

@paulph201 is going to make me and a lot of people very broke in 2015. It's gonna be awesome. Ha ha. 

Thank you very much @Silver. I am very blessed to have both of them in my life. 

@Yiannaki's ReOdin's look like they would be at home in a Pez dispenser. They awesome. Ha ha. 

Can't wait for the next get together!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks to all of you guys for another great time. It's was nice to meet you all again.

@Silver is more than half way to being a rainmaker of note 
@MurderDoll, I would love to see a pic of your "fixed' battery terminal.
@Yiannaki, the nuppin really is pretty good bro 
and @paulph201 those new juices of yours are seriously awesome. Thanks for the opportunity to test them out, and for the amazing atty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Thanks @Silver, @MurderDoll, @Yiannaki, @Alex for the great conversations and lols.

Thanks @Alex for the grease 

Had a blast as usual and the best part was seeing the clouds at 80watts on a .2 build from @Silver hahaha

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fomo. Plus we still don't have phone lines or Internet connections four days into the new year and having to browse on the phone. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie

Sorry to hear rob


----------



## Robert Howes

Silver said:


> Another great breakfast !
> 
> View attachment 18686
> 
> 
> Man of the moment - @paulph201. Paulie this is a classic photo and your drip cap says it all!
> 
> Although it was predominantly a REO gathering as seen by the colourful REO assortment, there were some Vapor Flasks and a few other devices present.
> 
> Making some great waves and clouds was Paulie's Sigelei 100w mod and his CLT dripper. Man that thing has great flavour. I even tried it at 80 Watts on his 0.2 ohm coil and I now am starting to understand how those guys in the cloud blowing videos do it. Ha ha. Lots of fun.
> 
> Thanks to @Alex for helping out and for the dielectric grease!
> 
> And to @MurderDoll who was also joined by his wife and awesome baby. Greg you are a lucky man!
> 
> And then my Greek multi-Coloured REO friend @Yiannaki. Your Odins are pumping and it's always great to see you.
> 
> Loads of fun and lots of laughter. Good times.


and i thought people were joking when they mention PINK Reo's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

This morning - another awesome informal breakfast gathering took place between fellow vaping friends.

In attendance was 
@Zodd (safely back from Iraq), 
@Alex, 
@devdev and his beautiful other half, 
@Paulie (always with laughs and the hugest smile)
@Yiannaki (master Greek coiler of note)
and myself

As always, a superb gathering of fun and laughter. 

Not to mention some serious vaping:



We vaped on lots of juice, marvelled at Alex's beautiful White and Silver Reo and had some fun with the high powered stuff. Yiannaki even built a beautiful 0.2 ohm coil on my new Doge. Thankfully Paulie provided me with some 3mg juice. Lol. What a blast!

These are really special times lads - thanks for all the fun.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> This morning - another awesome informal breakfast gathering took place between fellow vaping friends.
> 
> In attendance was
> @Zodd (safely back from Iraq),
> @Alex,
> @devdev and his beautiful other half,
> @Paulie (always with laughs and the hugest smile)
> @Yiannaki (master Greek coiler of note)
> and myself
> 
> As always, a superb gathering of fun and laughter.
> 
> Not to mention some serious vaping:
> View attachment 23035
> 
> 
> We vaped on lots of juice, marvelled at Alex's beautiful White and Silver Reo and had some fun with the high powered stuff. Yiannaki even built a beautiful 0.2 ohm coil on my new Doge. Thankfully Paulie provided me with some 3mg juice. Lol. What a blast!
> 
> These are really special times lads - thanks for all the fun.
> 
> View attachment 23036


Special times indeed - I am envious.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> This morning - another awesome informal breakfast gathering took place between fellow vaping friends.
> 
> In attendance was
> @Zodd (safely back from Iraq),
> @Alex,
> @devdev and his beautiful other half,
> @Paulie (always with laughs and the hugest smile)
> @Yiannaki (master Greek coiler of note)
> and myself
> 
> As always, a superb gathering of fun and laughter.
> 
> Not to mention some serious vaping:
> View attachment 23035
> 
> 
> We vaped on lots of juice, marvelled at Alex's beautiful White and Silver Reo and had some fun with the high powered stuff. Yiannaki even built a beautiful 0.2 ohm coil on my new Doge. Thankfully Paulie provided me with some 3mg juice. Lol. What a blast!
> 
> These are really special times lads - thanks for all the fun.
> 
> View attachment 23036


And what a superb little gathering it was  never a dull moment with you lot!

Finally got to see a viscious ant variant from @Zodd !

I had @Paulie make me feel like I'm one step behind in the vaping game with all his new toys!

The famous blackbird REO from @Silver thumped my throat once again. I love the shot of all the meticulously placed devices!

@devdev proved he is still alive and so is his 149.999 watt big Bertha. 

The colour combo of your new reo @Alex is incredibly awesome! 

Imagine our surprise when we ran into @KieranD as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And thanks for the FOMO call guys! I really appreciated it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Thanks to all for the great time!

From the moment i got there i bumped into @KieranD and his better half! Always great to see u man!

Once everyone arrived and we got into things i noticed how things have changed since my first breakfast meet i went to!

Most of use were using reomisers and on 12-18mg juices back then.

Now i was watching @Yiannaki build @Silver a 0.2 dual 22G coil in his Doge which he vaped at 80 wattts  on the Sig.
Most of the Reo's were jacked up with Nuppins\Odins and Atomics!

@Alex was on some DIH methol juices that were super complex! He also showed us his new White Reo!! A Beauty!!

@devdev and his better half joined us and made us all laugh alot!!

I was showing everyone my mech boxes and the 2 new attys i recently got (SilverPlay and the mini freakshow)

@Zodd had his new box (Gigantic) to show us which was lots of fun as we all had great ideas on how he should build it haha!

We got to give @Rob Fisher a call to say hello 

Great day and i am looking forward to the next one.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Paulie said:


> Thanks to all for the great time!
> 
> From the moment i got there i bumped into @KieranD and his better half! Always great to see u man!
> 
> Once everyone arrived and we got into things i noticed how things have changed since my first breakfast meet i went to!
> 
> Most of use were using reomisers and on 12-18mg juices back then.
> 
> Now i was watching @Yiannaki build @Silver a 0.2 dual 22G coil in his Doge which he vaped at 80 wattts  on the Sig.i
> Most of the Reo's were jacked up with Nuppins\Odins and Atomics!
> 
> @Alex was on some DIH methol juices that were super complex! He also showed us his new White Reo!! A Beauty!!
> 
> @devdev and his better half joined us and made us all laugh alot!!
> 
> I was showing everyone my mech boxes and the 2 new attys i recently got (SilverPlay and the mini freakshow)
> 
> @Zodd had his new box (Gigantic) to show us which was lots of fun as we all had great ideas on how he should build it haha!
> 
> We got to give @Rob Fisher a call to say hello
> 
> Great day and i am looking forward to the next one.



Super summary - thanks @Paulie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Paulie brings up a good point on how the different the gear from the first meet was compared to now.

I know the first hardware pic we took was exclusively a reo one but spot how many rm2s were in the first one vs the second.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Agreed @Yiannaki and @Paulie 

The one thing that actually disturbs me a bit is the pace of change. Dont get me wrong, I am all for change to improve things, but things are moving so quickly that one cant just sit back and enjoy one's vape. Well you can, actually, but its hard to do that without feeling major FOMO for the latest gear. 

Take me on my Lemo for example...
I bought it a bit later than most. By a few weeks. Then it took me so long to get it working nicely. I only got it nicely working a few days ago and I see yesterday the Lemo2 is out. Damn. I wanted to enjoy this for a bit in peace... Lol

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Marvellous get together. Lots of laughter as always. Great times. 

REOs still featuring very strongly in the lineup although the regulated temp clan has picked up a bit. 




Great vibe and such wonderful weather. Thanks to Mrs Rowan Francis for taking the photo

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

And once again thanks for the FaceTime call guys! Helps a lot with the FOMO!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Marvellous get together. Lots of laughter as always. Great times.
> 
> REOs still featuring very strongly in the lineup although the regulated temp clan has picked up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 27287
> 
> 
> Great vibe and such wonderful weather. Thanks to Mrs Rowan Francis for taking the photo
> 
> View attachment 27288



Sorry I could not make it, looked like awesome fun. Who is the guy behind @Alex without facial hair ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Awesome pics @Silver  

A pleasure as always to hang out with the gang!


----------



## Silver

Another informal breakfast gathering this morning




In attendance was @Paulie, @johan, @thekeeperza , @Rowan Francis , @devdev , @Yiannaki and myself.

As always, a blast from the start to after lunchtime! Lots of laughter and good times.

There was plenty juice and so many devices. Interestingly, the number of Reos has dwindled. We need @Rob Fisher up here to help with the Reo count. Lol. Nevertheless, it was a vapefest of note with so many juices loaded in so many devices. A tasting extravaganza! I think the star of the show was @Paulie's Guava!

And on a sad note, we bid farewell to @johan, who has been a strong pillar in our community. Wishing you well for Ireland johan and may you have lots of health, wealth and happiness on that side!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hello boys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

We tried accelerated Guava steeping today.

This is the same bottle of juice, shot at approximately 30 minute intervals - after being left in the sun:

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Ag no shame, why did you guys make that poor bloke wear a Liverpool shirt...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

So how did it taste after the steeping? Did yo test it before and after steeping?


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> So how did it taste after the steeping? Did yo test it before and after steeping?



No, we didnt taste it before and after @zadiac 

@Paulie, interestingly, i finished the tankful later this afternoon that we loaded into my Lemo2 this morning. Then I wanted to refill this evening and I found the little bottle you gave me at Vapecon. It was much clearer in colour than the reddish steeped one from this morning. Still tastes good though. Was that one you gave me at Vapecon perhaps a different recipe?


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> No, we didnt taste it before and after @zadiac
> 
> @Paulie, interestingly, i finished the tankful later this afternoon that we loaded into my Lemo2 this morning. Then I wanted to refill this evening and I found the little bottle you gave me at Vapecon. It was much clearer in colour than the reddish steeped one from this morning. Still tastes good though. Was that one you gave me at Vapecon perhaps a different recipe?



Hey bro,

Thats the same one i just think it loves to sun tan lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ag no shame, why did you guys make that poor bloke wear a Liverpool shirt...



If I had to wear a Liverpool shirt, I'd also cover the badge with my hand

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

At this mornings breakfast I took a very important photo.




What is this you may ask?

It's @Rowan Francis 's famous damp towel. He doesn't go anywhere without it.

And it's such a useful piece of vaping gear that it deserves it's own photo and attention.

Thanks Rowan - your towel always comes in handy at the right time at these vape gatherings!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

@zadiac I'm far from a fruit juice junky, but before, during and after the "guarra" (whatever its goings to be called once commercially available), it tastes awesome. PS. coming from a tobacco flavor junky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

johan said:


> @zadiac I'm far from a fruit juice junky, but before, during and after the "guarra" (whatever its goings to be called once commercially available), it tastes awesome. PS. coming from a tobacco flavor junky.



I reckon guava in tobacco would be a great combo, actually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Another informal breakfast gathering this morning
> 
> View attachment 29315
> 
> 
> In attendance was @Paulie, @johan, @thekeeperza , @Rowan Francis , @devdev , @Yiannaki and myself.
> 
> As always, a blast from the start to after lunchtime! Lots of laughter and good times.
> 
> There was plenty juice and so many devices. Interestingly, the number of Reos has dwindled. We need @Rob Fisher up here to help with the Reo count. Lol. Nevertheless, it was a vapefest of note with so many juices loaded in so many devices. A tasting extravaganza! I think the star of the show was @Paulie's Guava!
> 
> And on a sad note, we bid farewell to @johan, who has been a strong pillar in our community. Wishing you well for Ireland johan and may you have lots of health, wealth and happiness on that side!



What a superb morning it was 

@Paulies guava was the star of the show  

And it was a pleasure to have one more vape with @johan before he goes to Ireland.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

devdev said:


> We tried accelerated Guava steeping today.
> 
> This is the same bottle of juice, shot at approximately 30 minute intervals - after being left in the sun:
> 
> View attachment 29317


Unbelievable! And to think that I had left mine in the sun by chance 

Never before has a guava been documented this closely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

@r0gue z0mbie, funny that you mention it, I told someone today (busy developing a guava e-juice) that a guava flavor and net tobacco flavor go extremely well together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Paulie said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> Thats the same one i just think it loves to sun tan lol


It's greek. So the sun tanning theory rings true

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

